# Fave Male Celebs



## JaidenSinead (Oct 22, 2005)

I think we should start a fave male celeb thread

Here is mineView attachment Fatboy.jpg


----------



## Zoe (Oct 22, 2005)

A good idea!  

I think he's quite cute (among many others)... 

View attachment kevin_james1.jpg


View attachment kevin_james.jpg


----------



## JaidenSinead (Oct 22, 2005)

Holy Harleys, this man is a hottie. Mike is a sportscaster on WFAN "Mike and the Mad Dog" and simulcast on the YES network. If you all see the show, ladies beware this man is HOT and RICH!!!!! Weighs about 350-365 and is 6", ever expanding waist line. If I find some good pics I will put them here!!!





Look at the belly and the legs!!!!!! SIGH!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cute_obese_girl (Oct 22, 2005)

Not only is he cute and cuddly looking, but he seems like a lot of fun and a supremely nice guy. Don't you just want to sit around and have a beer with him? He's a great actor too, though I don't think he's gotten enough recognition for it. 

View attachment john.JPG


----------



## slimchic77 (Oct 23, 2005)

I love John Goodman too. I once met him in of all places, Subway. He was in NYC working on a play. He was so cute, wearing shorts a t-shirt and a baseball hat hiding behind the NY Times. As I passed his seat, I told him I loved him in the Big Lebowski. He's phenomenally talented. He thanked me, blushed a little and hid back behind his newspaper.

I also love Phillip Seymour Hoffman. Not only is he the best actor I can think of (see Capote, Magnolia, Happiness), he's adorable. 

View attachment PhillipHoffmann.jpg


View attachment gqcolor.jpg


View attachment rhea19.jpg


----------



## Carrie (Oct 23, 2005)

Jeremy Ratchford from "Cold Case" just makes me purr.


----------



## missaf (Oct 23, 2005)

My biggest turn on is a man in a suit.

Add my favorite celebrity fat man in a suit, and I turn into a hot mama! :smitten:


----------



## voidhead (Oct 23, 2005)

The king of them all, RIP. There is a great documentary about his life with tons of weight gain documentation and incredible video of him swimming and being interviewed.


----------



## Fortune Cookie (Oct 24, 2005)

<a href="http://3totango.warnerbros.com/gallery/tango36.html">Oliver!</a>
<a href="http://3totango.warnerbros.com/gallery/tango25.html">And another!</a>

I just love him, he's so funny in Three to Tango and Lake Placid. 

I'm also a big fan of Kevin James.

PS. Can anyone tell me why my html isn't working?


----------



## AnyaDServal (Oct 24, 2005)

He isn't really a well-known celebrity, but I love this guy from a band I like. He's not THAT big, but he's got a really nice gut. :smitten: Too bad he left the band he was in, though. Meh. 

View attachment Jackouhyeah.JPG


View attachment Jackonice.JPG


View attachment CraigDino.JPG


----------



## TaciturnBadger (Oct 24, 2005)

Sadly, I don't have any .jpegs of him, although I imagine a search would find a couple. He did an excellent series of movies in the UK called "Cracker," and has been in a bunch of other movies, too. The three Harry Potters, Disney's live-action rendition of Huck Finn, Nuns on the Run, two Bond flicks... the list goes on!

--B.


----------



## Jes (Oct 24, 2005)

slimchic77 said:


> I also love Phillip Seymour Hoffman. Not only is he the best actor I can think of (see Capote, Magnolia, Happiness), he's adorable.




Did you see him in Love Liza? If you haven't, Netflick it POST HASTE.


----------



## BLUEeyedBanshee (Oct 24, 2005)

Will Sasso (Then and Now) I could only find now pics of him on the web...too bad, I thought he was hot in his heavier days on Mad TV. My current bf looks like he used to.

Oh and Chris from Bowling for soup. Have a few pics of him...


----------



## Jeannie (Oct 25, 2005)

Bringing him over from the old board...

CNN reporter Ed Lavandera


----------



## keith (Oct 26, 2005)

Looks like the forum software is pretty persnickety about wanting us to use it's markup tools. so if you know your html, which you do bless your heart, you can write your code, highlight it, and then click on the bracket icon to nest your code within vbulletin's proprietary html tags or you can just slick on the hyperlink button (the globe icon) and paste/enter your URL in the pop-up window it produces.

in reverse order:
Oliver!


```
<a href="http://3totango.warnerbros.com/gallery/tango25.html">And another!</a>
```

~keith

p.s. - actually, it appears slightly more annoying. looks like it will only display the code you've written when we use the HTML button, not actually effect the html. so our only real option for hyperlinks is to use their blasted toolbar. grrr. ~k

p.p.s. - And another! <---just checking to see if we can handcode the proprietary tags. ~k





Fortune Cookie said:


> <a href="http://3totango.warnerbros.com/gallery/tango36.html">Oliver!</a>
> <a href="http://3totango.warnerbros.com/gallery/tango25.html">And another!</a>
> 
> I just love him, he's so funny in Three to Tango and Lake Placid.
> ...


----------



## Fortune Cookie (Oct 26, 2005)

Thank you! I knew we had to have some geeky BHM on this board! 

(My fiance is a geek as well and offered to help, but I'm not ready to have him know where I lurk online. O)


----------



## Jeannie (Oct 26, 2005)

Fortune Cookie said:


> Thank you! I knew we had to have some geeky BHM on this board!



Not only is he a helpful geek, he's a gorgeous one! :eat2: 

So where are all the FAT actors? I'm having so much trouble coming up with any to post here. Are they all dead?  

http://www.recoilmag.com/editorial/no_good_fat_actors_left_0802.html


----------



## slimchic77 (Oct 28, 2005)

Jes said:


> Did you see him in Love Liza? If you haven't, Netflick it POST HASTE.



OMG! I did see that. He's a fantastic actor but that film made me want to kill myself. What was with all the gas huffing? So weird.


----------



## Shylla (Oct 28, 2005)

I feel terrible that I can't think of a single fat celebrity that's to my liking. I'm not much of a celebrity watcher (or rememberer), though. I occasionally see some rather nice looking chubby guys in "real-life" or on myspace.com, though. Maybe I should start snagging pics.


----------



## LillyBBBW (Oct 28, 2005)

Steve Harris from 'The Practice.' *melts* 

View attachment practice2.jpg


----------



## ConnieLynn (Oct 28, 2005)

James Gandolfini :eat2:


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Oct 28, 2005)

Abraham Benrubi, Nick Frost, and Ruben Studdard, in no particular order.

-Qit


----------



## FreneticFangs (Nov 21, 2005)

I can't believe no one has posted him! Where are all the young FFAs?
Maybe I'm the only Puerto Rican FFA haha


----------



## LillyBBBW (Nov 21, 2005)

FreneticFangs said:


> I can't believe no one has posted him! Where are all the young FFAs?
> Maybe I'm the only Puerto Rican FFA haha



Oh my. I've never seen him before. meow :eat2:


----------



## FreneticFangs (Nov 22, 2005)

LillyBBBW said:


> Oh my. I've never seen him before. meow :eat2:


I know! I was but a few feet away from him last Saturay at a concert and I'm going to go see him perform again this Wed night. I love living in Miami!


----------



## It's Just Me (Nov 22, 2005)

LOL, I _*love*_ Tenacious D (Jack Black & Kyle Gass) 

View attachment Tenacious D.jpg


----------



## pattycake (Mar 3, 2006)

I know this thread is really old but I missed it so I thought I'd add my favourites to the list.
*I love Phill Jupitus because as well as being a BHM, he's funny and likes the same music as me (he's a DJ as well as a comedian). Man of my dreams (apart from the fact that in my dreams he's not married!).
*Jorge Garcia (Hurley from Lost). Yum!
*Ryan Maloney who plays Jared 'Toadfish' Rebecci (sic) in an Australian soap called 'Neighbours'. He's nice and chunky. The show sucks but if I happen to be flipping channels and it's on and he's in the scene I'll feast my eyes until the scene ends. He seems to have taken up wrestling in the show so occasionally he's in a skin tight unitard (which looks better than it sounds!) The audience are probably supposed to find it funny but I find it sexy as hell.
*Pre-weight loss Jack Osbourne (with short hair or a mohawk, NOT the big afro).
*Ethan Suplee (cute at 249 lbs, cuter at 449 lbs).
*Nick Frost from 'Spaced', 'Shaun of the Dead' and 'Hyperdrive'. 

View attachment phill jupitus.JPG


View attachment jorgegarcia.JPG


View attachment ryanmaloney.JPG


View attachment jack osbourne.JPG


View attachment ethansuplee.JPG


----------



## 25uk (Mar 4, 2006)

I totally agree with Nick Frost, he's View attachment nick frost.jpg
such a cutie. :smitten:


----------



## voidhead (Mar 4, 2006)

Joe Gannascoli !!!


























He's a pimp.


----------



## chicagokid (Mar 4, 2006)

It is great that there are so many of us "brothers" in hollywood. I am surprised no one mentioned Mike Golic (ESPN) or Emerill (the Food Channel). One thing for sure, this gives a guy like me some hope!!!

 

View attachment me.jpg


----------



## herin (Mar 4, 2006)

View attachment 4070


TaciturnBadger said:


> Sadly, I don't have any .jpegs of him, although I imagine a search would find a couple. He did an excellent series of movies in the UK called "Cracker," and has been in a bunch of other movies, too. The three Harry Potters, Disney's live-action rendition of Huck Finn, Nuns on the Run, two Bond flicks... the list goes on!
> 
> --B.




Here's one for ya!


----------



## SisterGoldenHair (Mar 6, 2006)

let's see...
-Jorge Garcia
-Kevin James
-Ethan Suplee
-Mikey Teutul
-Jack Black
-Chris Farley
-Danny Tamberelli (i dunno if he really counts... he's not that big, but SO CUTE... haven't seen a recent pic but i saw him in an All That reunion type show and he was lookin' kinda chubby... ^.^ yay)


----------



## Ladyrose1952 (Mar 7, 2006)

cute_obese_girl said:


> Not only is he cute and cuddly looking, but he seems like a lot of fun and a supremely nice guy. Don't you just want to sit around and have a beer with him? He's a great actor too, though I don't think he's gotten enough recognition for it.


 
:wubu: *Here, Here!!!!*:wubu:


----------



## inertia (Mar 7, 2006)

at the moment i have such a crush on Tyler Labine, who plays Dave in 'Invasion'. He's not exactly fat but he's carrying a few extra pounds and just adorable. Look at his fluffy hair!  i wish he'd get fatter. nick frost is the hottest,though, especially in 'shaun of the dead'. shame about ethan supplee, isn't it? i fancied him so much in 'american history x', even though he played a racist moron...that's what my ideal man looks like, to be honest. Nice and fat, shaved head, tattoos, tight work-shirt...oh my. phew


----------



## fat hiker (Apr 7, 2006)

Abraham Benrubi in ER, and the guy who came third in Canadian Idol last year, Aaron Walpole
http://www.theidolzone.net/AaronWalpole.htm
http://www.hooligansholiday.net/


----------



## GWARrior (Apr 7, 2006)

oohhh my favorite famous big guy....






MICK FOLEY!!!!

Hes awesome and very very sexy.:smitten: *drool*


----------



## samwich (Apr 7, 2006)

He's not that fat, but my favorite would have to be Jack Black. Hot damn, he gives me butterflies and I don't even know him personally. :wubu:


----------



## Qit el-Remel (Apr 18, 2006)

inertia said:


> at the moment i have such a crush on Tyler Labine, who plays Dave in 'Invasion'. He's not exactly fat but he's carrying a few extra pounds and just adorable. Look at his fluffy hair!


Yeah, he's a cute one. (I haven't been watching _Invasion_ lately, so I kinda forgot about him.

-Qit


----------



## stungunmillie (Apr 22, 2006)

I have the biggest crush on Frank Black, the lead singer of the Pixies.
















Gorgeous and brilliant... *swoon*


----------



## Nikki (Apr 27, 2006)

I can't believe no one has said the greatest of all time: KEVIN SMITH!


----------



## Nikki (Apr 27, 2006)

For all my wrestling peeps, I almost forgot the baddest man in the wrestling world, SAMOA JOE!







When he's not looking angry all the time, he's actually pretty cute.


----------



## Surlysomething (Feb 26, 2008)

Tyler Labine

http://www.imdb.com/name/nm0479527/




















He's Canadian too...:blush:


----------

